
GM plans to release cars with no steering wheel in 2019 - tancik
https://www.engadget.com/2018/01/12/gm-fully-autonomous-car-no-wheel-2018/
======
mikestew
As autonomous cars go, I'm in the "maybe in 20 years" camp. So if GM offers
these for sale by 1/1/2020, I'll eat literal crow (cooked, please; don't want
disease). Given that, here's my cynical take: GM knows full well the Feds
aren't going to approve this by next year, giving them cover when the car
isn't ready.

OTOH, if I can buy a car with no steering wheel nor pedals, and it can take
from my home in Redmond to, say, Seattle without my intervention, then I will
happily throw a little Tabasco on that baked crow while I open a browser to
order one.

~~~
Fricken
20 years? You're off by 19 years and 11 months. Waymo's public pilot is
scheduled to remove the test drivers in February.

It remains to be seen whether GM can hit their targets, but they're coming
along pretty well. If you're a man of your word there's a good chance you'll
end up eating crow.

~~~
jvanderbot
Public taxi services in clement weather with on-board backup drivers is a far,
far cry from full legal, hands-off autonomy.

------
Fjolsvith
Wow, I viewed the interior of this vehicle and I had a visceral reaction of
stark fear imagining myself riding in it. Does anyone else react like this?

------
noetic_techy
Why are we still facing all the seats forward then? Is this by regulation? Why
not rethink seating to be more communal and comfortable.

~~~
skue
1\. They may want to introduce change gradually.

2\. They’re probably well aware of the ample research into motion sickness.
Not being able to see the direction of travel appears to increase the risk of
symptoms for many.

Sample citations (you can find many more via a Google Scholar search):

[https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Cyriel_Diels/publicatio...](https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Cyriel_Diels/publication/259674103_Will_autonomous_vehicles_make_us_sick/links/55697a4108aeccd77739d944.pdf)

[https://s3.amazonaws.com/academia.edu.documents/39135666/Die...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/academia.edu.documents/39135666/Diels_Bos_2015__AE_Self_Driving_Carsickness.pdf?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAIWOWYYGZ2Y53UL3A&Expires=1515800129&Signature=ml2OYskeM6T5GQjWv8%2B9N5iDxsk%3D&response-
content-disposition=inline%3B%20filename%3DSelf-_Driving_Carsickness.pdf)

